# Tow Problems With 2010 Expedition El



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

We are towing a 2008 28RSDS with a 2010 Expedition EL. We were towing with a 2001 Burb, but had power issues in the mountains. We never had sway issues with the Burb, but after switching to the Expedition, we have major sway issues. The power is great, but the sway is horrible. We are wondering if the auto air shocks on the expe is a problem. Has anyone ever had these issues?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you currently using any mechanical devices to alleviate the sway?


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Are you currently using any mechanical devices to alleviate the sway?


we have a sway bar, which is a heavier duty system than what was used on the burb.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I tow with a 2008 Expedition EL. My baby is 29'11", and weighs about 7300 pounds loaded and on the way to the campground. We do not haul more than about 10 gallons of fresh water, to reduce the weight we tow. Tongue weight is about 700 - 800 pounds. I have a Husky Weight Dist Hitch (WDH) with 1000 pound bars and a friction anti-sway bar.

I have NO problems with sway. When that 18 wheeler blasts by me at 70 and I'm doing 60 - 63, it's pretty solid. Yes, the Expy and the TT will move a little, but not significantly and not suddenly.

If you have only a friction sway bar, there's your problem.

If you do have a WDH, you need to check your tongue load--the load on the hitch from the trailer should be around 10% - 12% of the travel trailer (TT) weight. But if the TT is "unbalanced", i.e., you have a light tongue weight, the tail will wag the dog, which sounds like what you are experiencing.

Suggestion: go to a professional trucker's scale and spend the 15 - 20 minutes (call ahead to try not to interfere with their commercial work) and get all your weights: total for TV and TT. TV only. TT only. TT tongue download. TT only when hitched to TV. That info will tell you "where you're at".

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

6incincy said:


> Are you currently using any mechanical devices to alleviate the sway?


we have a sway bar, which is a heavier duty system than what was used on the burb.
[/quote]

6incincy,
I think Raynardo was wanting to know if you use anything like a weight distribution hitch with antio sway to control the sway...


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Part of the problem is the short wheelbase of the expedition, get an Equalizer 4 point hitch and it will not sway.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The wheelbase should not be a problem as the EL version of the Expedition has a wheelbase comparable to the Suburban. Best guess given the info provided is a problem with the weight distributing hitch (WDH) setup. It's also possible that the single friction sway bar is inadequate. Our old Expedition had the auto leveling air suspension and in general it was very good but it was challenging to get it setup properly with the WDH setup I was using. The Expedition owners manual had a very specific procedure that had to be following when setting up and using a WD hitch. I would go through the setup very carefully and also it would be a good idea to get the weights as Hautevue suggested. If the tongue weight is too low you'll have problems. Getting the weights will also tell you if you did the hitch setup properly.


----------

